# Gmail



## NATTY BONGO (Feb 18, 2003)

Please give some information on how to transfer my contact list on my Samsung transform Boostmobile Android phone to my Gmail account. I am in the process of aquiring a new Android HDTC phone from Boostmobile.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

It should be already syncing them to your Google account if you setup your Google account on your existing android phone.


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

if it has not automatically synced,

open contacts and press menu, then it should give you the option to merge with google or you can press export to SD and this will back them up to the SD, on the new phone put the SD card in and do the same process but press import instead. If you have logged in to your google account on the new phone first it will let you put them in to the google account


----------

